
Become a Glass Explorer on Tuesday April 15 - alonsebastian
https://plus.google.com/+GoogleGlass/posts/HaUCDHtRvcn
======
dang
The original url [1] was blogspam. I changed it to point to the original
source. When you submit an article, please make sure it isn't lifting from
some other source; if it is, please follow the HN guidelines and submit the
original instead.

[1] [http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/04/11/one-day-only-
google...](http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/04/11/one-day-only-google-
offers-glass-to-anyone-in-the-u-s)

------
droob
Glass has become uninteresting enough that I didn't realize this wasn't
already the case.

~~~
gmaster1440
Why do you say so?

~~~
omfg
Considering their promo video basically puts it up against a GoPro mounted to
your head, I'd say they've kind of given up hoping to achieve anything greater
than 'life recorder'.

~~~
jfoster
If you compare the use-cases of Glass and Android Wear, the camera is
essentially the only thing that differentiates Glass. Both are going for
weather checking, quick message sending, notifications, etc.

I'm a bit worried that Google might decide not to release Glass unless new
uses emerge. It's a shame, because despite the overlap in use-cases, it feels
like they might be onto something that just needs a bit more time to bake.

------
mafuyu
The purpose of the incredibly high cost is to add a big artificial barrier to
entry for a beta product. It limits the users to the people who really care
about it and the wearables movement (and have the money!) It also allows
Google to provide excellent customer service/support for Glass Explorers,
which is important for Glass's image and collecting feedback.

I'd say that this one-day gimmick is a good sign that Google is slowly trying
to introduce more Glasses to the public for a full release sometime this Fall
(not around now, as many were speculating). The actual BOM cost for the
current Glass seems to be around $200, so hopefully the official product will
be considerably cheaper. That's what I'm waiting out for.

~~~
bhartzer
I couldn't see it being around $200, as even a decent frame for prescription
glasses will run you several hundred dollars, I could see Glass being around
$500 when all is said and done.

~~~
Jack000
I'm pretty sure prescription frames are just really overpriced due to a semi-
monopoly in the market. Depending on your prescription there are online
retailers that actually give you your first pair for free. The most expensive
bits in Glass is probably the optics/electronics.

------
Igglyboo
I signed up for glass about a month ago, took less than a week to get my
invite. Is availability even an issue? It seems like anyone who wants one (and
has $1500) can get one easily.

